# Moving Tank Help!!



## FishroomBoy (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi forum, I really need your help today. I have an opportunity to get a 220 gallon tank. But here is my problem I have to move this 500 pound tank *down stairs*. I don't know what to do and I could really use some advice and person stories if anyone has gone through this struggle

Thanks
FishroomBoy


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm too far away. Come on west end studs, help a man out!

Good luck with the move!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Any basement access ? Patio door ? Entry way ?


----------



## dragon1974 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes and you have to reall beg hard LOL. Really, you're close to the lowes and you can rent the suction cups glass moving handles so it would be easier. 4 able men and bobs your uncle. If I wasn't doing anything this weekend I would come over to help as I am going to be begging soon for the exact same tank that I have to move from my garage to the basement.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Suction cups are a good idea. I'd also get a tarp or something like, and drape it down the stairs, so you can use it as a sort of slide. Even a heavy blanket will do. Rather than try to carry all the weight all the way down, use a controlled slide, one stair at a time, very slowly. I've moved a few hefty items this way, when I was short on manpower, it works.


----------



## exv152 (Dec 1, 2012)

At your local hardware store you might find something called a shoulder dolly moving strap, or furniture/appliance moving straps.


----------

